# SpyCraft game in Orlando, FL



## Ascending Crane (Nov 1, 2002)

I’m starting up a d20 SpyCraft campaign here in Orlando, and I’m looking for some quality players.  It will be set in the ShadowForce Archer world, with a slightly darker theme (Yes - _very_ similar to Delta Green).  Experience with the genre/ruleset isn’t important, but a preference to roleplaying is.  The when and where are up for negotiation.

If interested, please email me at ArcherFoundation@yahoo.com .

As always, in case of capture or a confirmed case of clinical insanity, we will disavow any knowledge of you.  This message will self-destruct in 5… 4… 3… 2…


----------

